# Rate the Avatar above you



## Sunshine Girl

7/10 Don't really know Oasis, but I like the picture.


----------



## Theyknow

Sunshine Girl said:


> 7/10 Don't really know Oasis, but I like the picture.


7/10
I don't really know what it is, but it seems interesting enough.


----------



## feeshface

6/10
Bad lighting, bad cropping. No serial killer expression, either.


----------



## Polo

2/10

I'm assuming you chose that 'broken picture' icon thingy on purpose? I thought you didn't have one at all :c


----------



## Sunshine Girl

10/10 Makes me smile.


----------



## kingdavidANC

@Sunshine Girl

1/10 Would be hard to discern who it is even if I knew who it was prior to Googling the picture.


----------



## Captain

10/10, I mean it's DEXTER


----------



## Azure Bass

10/10 . I forget what the symbol means but I really like it. It reminds me of Bungie....And Thor!


----------



## Sunshine Girl

10/10 A picture of the sun. Pretty much the best thing ever.


----------



## L

7/10.

I kinda like the picture, there is a sort of 'mission' that needs to get done in the picture.


----------



## DeritIS

6/10 
I dont give a crap avatar


----------



## Sunshine Girl

8/10 Looks like something's gonna go down...


----------



## AbioticPrime

10/10. My new hairstyle.


----------



## Heyymacarena

10/10 cause dexter is amazing, you have good taste in tv shows, i applaud you.


----------



## A_D_Cloudsurfer

10/10
You either have one hell of a period, or you just did the world a favor and had a chat with the cast of jersey shore.
Dexter is a great show.


----------



## Worriedfunction

A_D_Cloudsurfer said:


> 10/10
> You either have one hell of a period, or you just did the world a favor and had a chat with the cast of jersey shore.
> Dexter is a great show.


9/10

I like forests...and forests with blood lets my mind shoot off on a random tangent...not that it doesnt do that anyway: but thanks for this new inspiration.


----------



## Heyymacarena

A_D_Cloudsurfer said:


> 10/10
> You either have one hell of a period, or you just did the world a favor and had a chat with the cast of jersey shore.
> Dexter is a great show.


it was a zombie video thing :/ and i had got near the cast of jersey shore i'd be wiping foundation off my shoes.. and to the avatar above me, how do people notice this kind of stuff? :s 9/10 on smartness.


----------



## L

Heyymacarena said:


> it was a zombie video thing :/ and i had got near the cast of jersey shore i'd be wiping foundation off my shoes.. and to the avatar above me, *how do people notice this kind of stuff?* :s 9/10 on smartness.


Ne....I'm suprised you didn't know that >.>

And I'd say 8/10. She looks very mischevious.


----------



## AbioticPrime

1/10.

Maybe if the text was large enough to read it might have some meaning to it

But as of now, just sucks :/


----------



## L

Serial Hero said:


> 1/10.
> 
> Maybe if the text was large enough to read it might have some meaning to it
> 
> But as of now, just sucks :/


"Justice will prevail"

Don't care much for the cowboy thing, but I like the sunset in the background: 7/10.


----------



## L

"The Thinker" for a "Thinker". Very good sir, 10 points for you.


----------



## progBOT

9/10 - I like the colors, swirls and city backdrop a whole lot.


----------



## Ember

I'd say 6/10.


----------



## Death Persuades

11/10... Oops... the cup overflowed :/


----------



## Sunshine Girl

8.5/10 Interesting. I like the colors. Almost can't look away from the black.


----------



## the3rdpower

7.5 - the addition of the pipe pushed it.


----------



## TaylorP

5/10 Lack of meaning from my lack of understanding of symbols


----------



## LimeDegree

10/10. Use of passive, elementary critters to convey deeply cultivated aspirations: Non-conformity, freedom, personal space.


----------



## aef8234

9/10

5/10 since Limes are meh, 4/10 because necklaces are worse.

But together...


----------



## L

9/10

It's the fuckin' hypnotoad!!!

*robot voice* sorry... I meant 20/10....
all hail hypnotoad.


----------



## mad

Edit: Oops.


----------



## Trivial

8/10 A think really hard to get with a non sense of imagination for this animal, and idealisation of the difference. And cute color for fun


----------



## Vin The Dreamer

A hippo-like thing working out to be like a unicorn? Priceless! 9/10


----------



## Zyforb

Oh please. Kingdom Hearts is overrated as a motherfucker. 2/10.


----------



## Eleventeenth

What...and who...is that? And what is he doing? And what kind of clothes is he wearing? Some points for the fact that he's kind of intimidating. 6.5/10


----------



## Zyforb

Eleventeenth said:


> What...and who...is that? And what is he doing? And what kind of clothes is he wearing? Some points for the fact that he's kind of intimidating. 6.5/10


He's Darth Malgus, and he's wearing some mad-pimpin' Sith armor, yo.


----------



## L

Eleventeenth said:


> What...and who...is that? And what is he doing? And what kind of clothes is he wearing? Some points for the fact that he's kind of intimidating. 6.5/10


That picture makes me laugh everytime, 8/10.

@Zyforb
Not much of a fan of the Sith armor lol, 6.8/10.


----------



## Ember

8.5/10 Big L and Death Note fan.


----------



## Playful Proxy

Y..you don't HAVE a avatar. null/10


----------



## Epherion

Red, dark, possible the charter is in rage or a psycho so in kill mode. 
Stands out, good use of suit. 

8/10.


----------



## KINGJADEX

The monochromaticness of it is nice, and I like the sky but not much else. 5/10


----------



## Ablysmal

7/10

Great symbolism on the infinite passage of time.


----------



## KINGJADEX

Ablysmal said:


> 7/10
> 
> Great symbolism on the infinite passage of time.


That's funny, the different perceptions we all get from things. I see it rather as my uncanny ability to get lost in time.
Next poster, just rate Ablysmal's.


----------



## babayaga94

8/10 
There is a lot of symbolism there with shadow and light, and one guy.


----------



## Kaley

6/10
It's funny!


----------



## Pointless Activist

7/10. Who needs to have an avatar that actually is themselves? Is it actually you? If it is, that's boring. :crazy: But really, I think it's a good picture.


----------



## BimboBarbie

I shall allow you all to rate it yourselves. X


----------



## Arabian Knight

^ Hannah Montana? 4\10


----------



## sooner

Kind of reminds me of Alladin..... But it just looks like a defiant, smartass Arab. 8/10


----------



## babayaga94

9.2/10

Awesome armor and "mediaval style"


----------



## L

You took away the noob part!?

Since I am flabbergasted I cannot award you higher than a 7 at the moment, good day sir.


----------



## babayaga94

Gay
2/10

And good day to you too kind sir.


----------



## Pointless Activist

3/10 would have been lower if it wasn't funny. That child could get hurt!


----------



## babayaga94

7.51231123and hmmm1/10

My picture has a deeper meaning.


----------



## elle vs

8/10, I like old pictures... although I'm not sure what hes doing is entirely safe. either way, I give it a high score.


----------



## Magic447

7/10 - Totally random picture and the horse is cute.


----------



## elle vs

Magic Ownz said:


> 7/10 - Totally random picture and the horse is cute.


not random, its the cover for The Science of Sleep.. that Michel Gondry film-he is excellent. 

9/10 looks like a really cool govit agent from the future living on an established Mars or something.


----------



## firelink

7/10 , remind me some old legend , horse is nice and romance is ok


----------



## L

Badass 10/10.


----------



## babayaga94

hmmm I will have to go for;
aight point two awt of ten


----------



## physicsrabbit

Niamh_Chinn_Oir said:


> 9/10. Loved the Alice in Wonderland books when I was growing up, but the movie was only alright. :kitteh:


I agree with you, the book is always the best! Tim Burton's movies have gone a bit downhill lately, but I like the Cheshire Cat and between the Disney one and the latest I prefer the colors on this one.
I'll stop here because I'm getting seriously off topic and messing up the thread...
:blushed:


----------



## Dolorous Haze

physicsrabbit said:


> I agree with you, the book is always the best! Tim Burton's movies have gone a bit downhill lately, but I like the Cheshire Cat and between the Disney one and the latest I prefer the colors on this one.
> I'll stop here because I'm getting seriously off topic and messing up the thread...
> :blushed:


He needs to get new actors. I love Johnny Depp and Helena Bonham Carter...but seriously! Vary it a little, Tim! :frustrating: :tongue:


----------



## CaptainWayward

Niamh_Chinn_Oir said:


> He needs to get new actors. I love Johnny Depp and Helena Bonham Carter...but seriously! Vary it a little, Tim!


Hilarious, a goth pretending to be a daisy is just too much, 7/10 xD


----------



## Dashboard Hula Dancer

slightly scary


----------



## elle vs

10 / 10 
...hmmm... the fish's perspective, lol


----------



## Tezkatlipoca

wait, took me a while to figure out who they were 8/10


----------



## Entropic

I love that avatar, especially the way he just seems to have that complete "I don't give a fuck expression" while he smokes.

/facepalm

I forgot to rate and only realized like 30+ min afterwards... 

9/10 easily


----------



## German6th

I love everything Japanese so ill give you a 8/10.


----------



## tangosthenes

German6th said:


> I love everything Japanese so ill give you a 8/10.


Possibly German old guy?

I give it a 6/10 just for the funny implication that you are said German.


----------



## Misha

tangosthenes said:


> Possibly German old guy?
> 
> I give it a 6/10 just for the funny implication that you are said German.



-1 for avatar size (could've been bigger)
-1 for sharpness (the image is too blury)
-3 for having me staring at the avatar for good 20 seconds (and still couldn't figure out what exactly it is)

Final Verdict: 5/10


----------



## Helios

Multiply 0.5 by 100, subtract 30, and then divide by 10. You should get your answer.


----------



## NingenExp

I know the name of the anime, but I haven't watched it yet... but I prefer other kind of pictures as avatars, so I'll grant you a 6/10. At least, you passed.


----------



## German6th

It's weird so initially I like it, but your face has a tail so i'll give you a 7/10.


----------



## MyName

8/10. Very distinguished.


----------



## nujabes

3/10 for badassness
9/10 for ballsiness

it takes balls to have bambi as your avatar and i suspect it has a deeper meaning but its not that badass.

definite 7/10 on chillness, the most important scale.


----------



## HamsterSamurai

I have no idea what it means, but I appreciate the simplicity and I feel like it was chosen because it means something, as opposed to just a random pretty picture. I'm not personally attracted but I can appreciate the effort... 7


----------



## MisterD

6/10 Hamtaro. I am neutral toward the avatar, but it isn't bad.


----------



## schrodingerscat

7/10

i like the hair and the facial expression i guess.


----------



## KINGJADEX

6/10 Pretty bland.


----------



## Feanor

8/10
I like the motto. Not always easy in the real world though.


----------



## Ista

6/10. Makes me hyper-aware of my posture.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

6/10
10char


----------



## Ista

4/10. Looks evil but has good hair.


----------



## DomNapoleon

5/10 - It's a bit sad :sad:


----------



## MadKeltoi

7/10

C'mon man, don't shoot me!


----------



## Pointless Activist

10/10 I like it!


----------



## emzen

8/10

I love optic pseudo-illusions.


----------



## k3vin

7/10, quirky.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

10/10. Rainbows and unicorns. Doesn't get much better than that. :kitteh:


----------



## MyName

Am I correct in guessing that that's Robert Smith from The Cure? If so than it's a 10/10.


----------



## Emerson

Bambi, the first action film, had a great start. 6/10


----------



## Pointless Activist

10/10 No idea why, though. I just find it incredibly amusing.


----------



## mayhamfx

8/10 simple yet not so simple.


----------



## SA1988

9/10 because it's amazing but I'm too spiteful to give it 10 because your ego will explode if I do.


----------



## KINGJADEX

Interesting, but so dull. 6/10


----------



## CaptainWayward

KINGJADEX said:


> Interesting, but so dull. 6/10


It's in the palm of your hand, slap everyone. 9/10


----------



## Sinmara

I LOVE crazy eyes. 8/10 because there is only ONE crazy eye.


----------



## The Nth Doctor

7/10. That's a fairly commonplace sight, but because of the angle and black and white it's scary.


----------



## Pointless Activist

10/10 because TARDIS within a TARDIS, if I'm seeing that correctly.


----------



## Calvaire

9/10 because it's simple and pretty and I love how the clouds make the tree leaves.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

Sickly looking, not even depressing, just bleehhhh. 4/10


----------



## bellisaurius

I've always liked your avatar. The madhatter is an awesome idea. Not perfect on originality, so I'd give it an 8/10


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

Originality my ass :O

I'm going to arrest you for ... well, I'm only in highschool, but were I to be getting my Jurist's Doctorate, I would cite some form of criminal offense that would wittily coincide with either murdering cereal, or defaming property. I could google it, but I'm too busy watching reruns of Doctor Who that played when I was in diapers. 9/10 for lols, I think I saved it to my old phone a while ago.

Similarly, this is the avatar I use for a few gaming forums


----------



## Pointless Activist

8/10. It just feels like an 8. :tongue:


----------



## Gatts

^ I like the detail and depth. 8/10


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Guts! Something I've always wanted to check out. The look of it reminds me of _Hokuto no Ken_ for some reason.

7/10


----------



## KINGJADEX

I like the depth of field, the pink Japaneese-esque flower is a nice subject, and the bokehs add a lot of pizazz. 8/10


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

Real words dawg. 9/10


----------



## KINGJADEX

Johnny Depp's cool, so is Tim Burton. But Alice in Wonderland, not so much. 6/10


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Love it. Perfect for an INTP. 

9/10


----------



## ProfessorLiver

Oh a flower in winter,  how deep and insightful.

But it is a pretty picture.

8/10


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Douchey, yet hilarious at the same time.

7/10


----------



## Antipode

Meaningful 

4/5


----------



## nordlund63

3/5, good game that I've never played.


----------



## Valiums

7/10
I have no idea what MX is, but it's got a nice logo.


----------



## Elyasis

0/0

No points for psychokillers.

Qu'est Que C'est.


----------



## SweetDee

3/10 I see nothing creative about a cat


----------



## Entropic

lol there's something strangely awesome about that pic even though aesthetically it's really awful. 4/5


----------



## Helios

@LeaT Infinite points for your avatar. :wink:


----------



## Entropic

FacelessBeauty said:


> @_LeaT_ Infinite points for your avatar. :wink:


I like the one you had more before but this one reminds me of Stig Larsson's books so it's good 3/5 :tongue:


----------



## KINGJADEX

3/10
The point of an avatar is to signal yourself in a photo without it _actually_ being you.
Hopefully, this isn't an ass post and it turns out not to be you.


----------



## HamsterSamurai

10 points for peaceful playfulness, -2 for being off center and the beige not harmonizing with PerC background. Oh, my stinking J...


----------



## Pianoasis

5/10 if I saw you in real life I'd be scared of you.



enmity said:


> 2/10


Care to explain...?


----------



## enmity

I don't like spongebob?


----------



## Pianoasis

Uhm kay. Nvm I changed it anyways.

9/10 I like yours. You take the picture?


----------



## HamsterSamurai

Pianoasis said:


> if I saw you in real life I'd be scared of you.



...

excellent

...


----------



## KINGJADEX

HamsterSamurai said:


> ...
> 
> excellent
> 
> ...


You can only say that with the Darth Sidious voice.
9/10 It's just an all around great painting/drawing.


----------



## turmauge

@KINGJADEX

8/10
Does that thing really tell you whether you're dreaming? Because I could use one of those.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

9/10, mainly because it moves.

I'm easily entertained. :kitteh:


----------



## QrivaN

7/10 
Don't really have an explanation. I just like it.


----------



## KINGJADEX

turmauge said:


> @_KINGJADEX_
> 
> 8/10
> Does that thing really tell you whether you're dreaming? Because I could use one of those.


In fact it does. Definitely get your hands on one, comes in handy.
Next poster just rate the one above me.


----------



## Azubane

KINGJADEX said:


> In fact it does. Definitely get your hands on one, comes in handy.
> Next poster just rate the one above me.


9/10

It makes me think of what am I doing in my life.


----------



## QrivaN

7/10
Pretty cool, bro


----------



## turmauge

Azubane said:


> 9/10
> 
> It makes me think of what am I doing in my life.


I'm curious, how does it..?


----------



## turmauge

Next poster rate xQrivaNx's avatar


----------



## LexiFlame

xQrivaNx said:


> 7/10
> Pretty cool, bro


hmm... 8/10

I have no clue what the hell it is, but I like it!


----------



## Entropic

Lexibear said:


> hmm... 8/10
> 
> I have no clue what the hell it is, but I like it!


I love the fact it's Mad Hatter, so yeah, 8/10 easily!


----------



## Transcendence

5/10 

Cool photo, but it's still from a movie


----------



## LexiFlame

LeaT said:


> I love the fact it's Mad Hatter, so yeah, 8/10 easily!


Haha, actually it's Willy Wonka from the older movie :3


----------



## Roach

6/10

I like the meme and the sarcasm in it.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

7/10 Because it's the freaking universe in a glass.
The things I could do with that....


----------



## that

actually, i'm on a phone and i can't see the avatar clearly, and i completely bombed.


----------



## Sollertis

8/10, mildly disturbing and thought provoking, pretty cool overall.


----------



## that

Sollertis:2927189 said:


> 8/10, mildly disturbing and thought provoking, pretty cool overall.


thank-you, exactly what i was going for with this one.


----------



## fihe

9/10. scurry


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

4/10 It's disturbing to me


----------



## Anonynony

A million.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

Thanks.
7/10 Is that Kristi Yamaguchi?


----------



## fihe

CapedCrusaderess said:


> Thanks.
> 7/10 Is that Kristi Yamaguchi?


it's Michelle Kwan!
and I'd give my avatar a 10/10 rating. what's more epic than seeing a woman arrested in a cow costume? here is the full story in case anyone's interested.


----------



## KINGJADEX

5/10 Kind of amusing.


----------



## QrivaN

8/10 For me, it'd be even more mystifying if there were some abstract background, but that one's cool too.


----------



## Ellis Bell

7/10.


----------



## Qwerty1

9/10. I am very biased though lol. Charles Darwin ftw! :kitteh:


----------



## Iridescent

7/10, like the art style, manga in general is awesome, nothing special about it though.


----------



## Empty

I like it. Very funky. 10/10.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

7/10


----------



## Kim Ward

7/10 I wouldn't choose it for my avi, but it looks cool all the same.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

6/10
Nice-looking cat


----------



## KINGJADEX

10/10 
The Dark Knight Rises!


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

10/10 
The totem from Inception? Love that movie!


----------



## chessio

7/10 - I was really excited for catwoman and that poster is really cool, but the movie was kind of tiring for me, albeit with bouts of interesting ideas. But still that's a really cool poster.


----------



## Pointless Activist

8/10 passionate, but something about it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Kim Ward

9/10 Visual illusions are my sort of thing.


----------



## War pigs

7/10, for simplicity


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

5/10 Sort of a James Bond pose


----------



## War pigs

CapedCrusaderess said:


> 5/10 Sort of a James Bond pose


actually, it's mr. smith from the matrix


----------



## SoulScream

I think she meant that his pose is James Bond-ish. 

Anyway 6/10 - I don't like the movie but I somewhat like the character.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

^^
Yup, I meant James Bond-ish. 
7/10. Hooded and mysterious. Reminds me somewhat of death


----------



## SoulScream

10/10 Although I haven't seen the movie I always liked posters like that. I guess some of that comes from my fascination by Sin City and the fact that I love b/w photography and grunge effects.


----------



## The Nth Doctor

8/10. It looks cool, it's even cooler that it's one of your own photos.


----------



## KINGJADEX

6/10
DON'T SHOOT ME! I'm simply not a Doctor Who fan.


----------



## Honn

7/10, fine but not as good as mine


----------



## MyName

10/10 So awesome. It looks like mine used to.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

2/10 Never saw the appeal with Bambi


----------



## Flash FM

8/10
I'm no fan of the Christopher Nolan Batman incarnation, but that is a nicely-turned ankle.


----------



## The Nth Doctor

6/10. It's not terribly interesting, and I'm not fond of the colors, but robots are cool and that gets some points.


----------



## SoulScream

5/10 Just not a fan.


----------



## mackenzye

7/10- Not sure if it's a reference to anything but it's visually attractive.


----------



## SoulScream

8/10 Because storm troopers are awesome (I just not like the simplicity of the chosen image)


----------



## Athesis

7/10


----------



## turmauge

ManWithoutHats said:


> haha close enough
> 
> View attachment 49787
> *+*
> View attachment 49788
> *=*
> View attachment 49789



11/10 just for the above equation. King of the Hill is the shit!!! 

Got a new avatar and would like the herd's opinion on it


----------



## Honn

X/10
nice but don't know what it is


----------



## Abraxas

^7/10.

I like surreal and provocative imagery. Would've been 8 or 9 if it had more color instead of just brown.


----------



## KINGJADEX

8/10
It's definitely cool!


----------



## EternalNocturne

Will the top fall, or will it continue spinning.. 7/10


----------



## Dolorous Haze

10/10 For remembering to hold your pinky finger up.


----------



## iwrite

6/10 cool pic, but the demon expression...XP


----------



## Blystone

9/10. It took me 5 minutes to realize that was a woman in front of the bush looking thing.


----------



## KINGJADEX

7/10
Really neat logo/graphic.


----------



## GweNdZ

8/10

simple and effective.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

9/10 Space scenes are always cool


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

10/10

LOVE the Boots


----------



## KINGJADEX

5/10
I'll just say...that I'm not very fond of Monster High dolls.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

8/10 The totem from Inception is cool


----------



## Choice

Is that a high heel? I'm thinking evil seductress. It's a bit hard to discern the details, 8.8354724 / 10


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

My avatar is hard to discern?! 

Is yours a mouth??

3/10


----------



## KINGJADEX

8/10
Anything Dark Knight related deserves praise.


----------



## hetha

8/10
Simplicity. Yet compelling in a mathematical and scientific manner. I like it. Makes me think.


----------



## Zerosum

10/10 for being absolutely unique... Might pinch that use it at some future date..


----------



## Ellis Bell

10/10. That's awesome.


----------



## StateOfDaniel

8/10 yay for anime characters with apples


----------



## Kizuna

10/10 for L babe yey!!!


----------



## Dr. Gregory House

I'd like to give a well supported rating, but I have no idea what that avatar is from.

7/10 for white Zoro with an imaginary gun.


----------



## Off The Hitch

I don't think any rating could possibly do that avatar justice.

10/10


----------



## Kizuna

2/10, sorry dude!!!

smoking is linked to self-destructive behavior, and those who can deliberately harm themselves can harm others as well!

:tongue:


----------



## AllisonDori

well i like the curtains.........i suppose........lol


----------



## AllisonDori

oh sorry wrong one i guess. 6/10....pirate?


----------



## AllisonDori

NO ONE will ever be able to guess what my avatar is!!! (hint: im the biggest DORK ever in card games!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## AllisonDori

also, if anyone does actually want to guess what this pic is from, msg me and tell me please!! Thanks!


----------



## KINGJADEX

I swear you're not an INTJ.
3/10


----------



## AllisonDori

*Rarity Indeed*



KINGJADEX said:


> I swear you're not an INTJ.
> 3/10


eh...how rude......
again i have taken the test several times, all 5 recent and rest assured...im INTJ. 

im one of the very few who has no problem Loving on Cherries!!! Imma dork, its from YuGiOh
and im Christian so yeah........ 

then i give you a 3/10 too cuz your mean


----------



## KINGJADEX

naturiacherries said:


> eh...how rude......
> again i have taken the test several times, all 5 recent and rest assured...im INTJ.
> 
> im one of the very few who has no problem Loving on Cherries!!! Imma dork, its from YuGiOh
> and im Christian so yeah........
> 
> then i give you a 3/10 too cuz your mean


I'm not being mean; your reaction, posts, grammar, and avatar are unindicative of an INTJ. The first several times I took the MBTI I also got INTJ every time, but I now know that I'm INTP. You should research it more and find what type you really are (probably INFJ). And by the way, the 3/10 score was not related to my comment about you, it was simply the rating of your avatar. I'm not too fond of smiling cherries.


----------



## AllisonDori

AwesOME PIC!!!!!!!!!! I can Feel MY Braen!!!!  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllisonDori

KINGJADEX said:


> I'm not being mean; your reaction, posts, grammar, and avatar are unindicative of an INTJ. The first several times I took the MBTI I also got INTJ every time, but I now know that I'm INTP. You should research it more and find what type you really are (probably INFJ). And by the way, the 3/10 score was not related to my comment about you, it was simply the rating of your avatar. I'm not too fond of smiling cherries.


ok, my apologies. really? are you sure? many people who have actually seen video of me on youtube believe im INTJ.....if you really dont think so i could retake it...but i just took it last month. well if im not....then maybe change would explain it. thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## AllisonDori

KINGJADEX said:


> You should research it more and find what type you really are (probably INFJ). .


i shall


----------



## 2Thumbs

hmm what can i say about the pic above, a black bobbin 4/10


----------



## DeusEstMachina

Too bright, cheery and playful for my tastes. 3/10 
Haha Cheery cherries. On second thought I like the sound of that phrase, sooo 5/10.

And here comes the part I'm interested in. Be very honest because I really would like to know my attractiveness level. I'm not looking for compliments or sympathy passes. Just judgement. Lets me know the range I can shoot for. 
Silly? Maybe...


----------



## 2Thumbs

redwoodwolf said:


> Too bright, cheery and playful for my tastes. 3/10
> Haha Cheery cherries. On second thought I like the sound of that phrase, sooo 5/10.
> 
> And here comes the part I'm interested in. Be very honest because I really would like to know my attractiveness level. I'm not looking for compliments or sympathy passes. Just judgement. Lets me know the range I can shoot for.
> Silly? Maybe...


My avatar is from the UK band Primal Scream Screamadelica Album cover. It's an adapation of Edvard Munch The Scream/Pyschosis not that cheery a subject lol
To rate your Pic ..hmm I'd give you 1 hehe


----------



## ecstasy

7/10


----------



## DeusEstMachina

2Thumbs said:


> My avatar is from the UK band Primal Scream Screamadelica Album cover. It's an adapation of Edvard Munch The Scream/Pyschosis not that cheery a subject lol
> To rate your Pic ..hmm I'd give you 1 hehe


No sorry! I was referring to the naturiacherries picture. By the time I posted, you beat me to it...
Haha! Ooookay 1...I know I'm not that ugly!  Hehe


----------



## Meirsho

5/10
it's not ugly but it simply means..nothing..i look at it and simply think nothing..no hate and no love..you're in the middle man


----------



## AnCapKevin

Meirsho said:


> 5/10
> it's not ugly but it simply means..nothing..i look at it and simply think nothing..no hate and no love..you're in the middle man


Yeah most people don't know what it would mean 

It's a stylized symbol for Voluntarism/Voluntaryism, which is mostly just another name for anarcho-capitalism (hence "AnCapKevin"), which is the purest form of libertarianism. check it out


----------



## Meirsho

the vid is VERY slow and boring..1 min was inuff 
it sounds like a nice idea but not soething to live by or that it's the most important thing.many princaples are important but you can't idealize one of them..well this isn't the place and having such a debate on a foru will really annoy me..only RL 
anyhow now i give it a 2/10 sry but an avatar can or go up or down from the last time u see it


----------



## mamadabinski

I have a thing with soulpatches. Not a good thing, either. -1 point
However, it does convey an attitude, which I like. + 2 points
Dirty sanchez mustache? +1 point. 
Overall, then, 7/10.


----------



## devoid

1/10 No originality! x3 I hate meme avatars unless they're actually funny/original.


----------



## Meirsho

7/10 ^^ addds so much color to the forum page  but still why go with such a negative and judgmental expression?


----------



## Helios

9.999999999 just to be obnoxious.


----------



## All in Twilight

FacelessBeauty said:


> 9.999999999 just to be obnoxious.


7/10 

I see 35 shades of gray


----------



## rikkoxtah

Alright man, Im gonna be honest and tell this is about 11/10 or more.


----------



## SmilesforMiles

are we rating 1-10? The one above me is def a 10


----------



## Meirsho

9/10 nice job man  cool pic..what about a better background?and it should be fcing forward...not profile..


----------



## HAL 9000

...?
why is it only a head? And that mustache doesn't even look like a mustache- and why are the arms and hands so angular? 
But the top hat wins points
4/10


----------



## KINGJADEX

I like the dark outlines, but the subject and color style just don't suit my fancy.
So...4/10


----------



## jhoro115

6/10

Cool, but overused (or maybe I've just watched Inception too many times)


----------



## Meirsho

7/10
yellow really boosted it but is't very small and hard to understnd


----------



## KINGJADEX

A drunk emoticon?
8/10



jhoro115 said:


> Cool, but overused (or maybe I've just watched Inception too many times)


I had no idea it was even used. Well...I was considering an avatar swap anyway.


----------



## Epherion

6/10, mysterious, not much color, Inception was overrated.


----------



## phony

8.5/10
Reminds me of Slender Man + The Orphanage + a cool guy who doesn't care about ANYTHING. I like it.


----------



## SoulScream

9/10 Just funny


----------



## Souljorn

interesting one I give 8/10


----------



## firelink

mysterious , I give 7/10


----------



## KINGJADEX

Pretty cool, it reminds me of this Yu-Gi-Oh card that I used to have. Though it should be noted that I haven't touched a card or watched the show since I was probably 11.
7/10


----------



## minavanhelsing

Oooh, that's gorgeously macabre. 8/10

*Edit:* And I've realized it fits the color scheme of the little icons below it. 9/10


----------



## nuklear

9/10

10 because I like delicate looking female dresses
-1 for it being there


----------



## Pianoasis

9.99/10
Clever
-0.01 because of this http://www.youtube.com /watch?v=0AXseEnXtsc


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

8/10. Funny.

BTW I love your sig pic. All your base are belong to us, lol.


----------



## 2Thumbs

Some dude with dodgy facial hair..no idea who he is.. I like the tree 'n if i was sat there, i'd use the rock to steady my pose too. 2/10


----------



## Radam

8/10. Love it. I saw it and hoped that you were the last post so I could rate you. That li'l sunshine made me smile.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

2Thumbs said:


> Some dude with dodgy facial hair..no idea who he is.. I like the tree 'n if i was sat there, i'd use the rock to steady my pose too. 2/10


That's actually me, crouching and balancing on a rock in the middle of a creek.

@*Radam *7/10. Captain Picard was epic in that episode.


----------



## Fern

8/10


----------



## All in Twilight

6.5/10 I like the general atmos but it's no avatar material.


----------



## 2Thumbs

SwordsmanBudo said:


> That's actually me, crouching and balancing on a rock in the middle of a creek.
> 
> @*Radam *7/10. Captain Picard was epic in that episode.


Opps a dasiey, sorry to be so harsh! Had I known it was yourself I would have not said owt about ya 'tash. You rock the mush fluff . Revised score 7/10 for putting yer self out there !

All in twilight rate ya 4/10..not my thing really


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

2Thumbs said:


> Opps a dasiey, sorry to be so harsh! Had I known it was yourself I would have not said owt about ya 'tash. You rock the mush fluff . Revised score 7/10 for putting yer self out there !
> 
> All in twilight rate ya 4/10..not my thing really


No offense taken. I put up my avatar and choose my username as it reflects my innerself. Swordsmanship, nature and Japanese Budo together are an excellent form of moving meditation. 

7/10 for your avatar, good visual personification of the sun. Chilling sun, a bit of a contradiction, yes? lol.


----------



## The Nightwalker

5/10. I like your clothing style, but I dislike people putting themselves in avatars.


----------



## Meirsho

actually yours is nice  7/10


----------



## L

I like basketball, so, 7/10.


----------



## badgers

I'm not really into anime/manga so a 6.


----------



## Meirsho

firstly any pritty women get with me atleast an 7 and plus she looks good..wait! is that audry hepburn? from breakfest with tiffanys? lol..too bad it's black&white..but sterotypicaly very INTP'sh  soo total of 9/10  again the black and white..now that i think of it i think i'll photoshop some black-white old pics..add some color


----------



## KINGJADEX

Eh, I like the purple sky but not much else.
3/10


----------



## Radam

6/10 looks like a fly that got squished by a newspaper!
SPLAT!


----------



## badgers

Meirsho said:


> firstly any pritty women get with me atleast an 7 and plus she looks good..wait! is that audry hepburn? from breakfest with tiffanys? lol..too bad it's black&white..but sterotypicaly very INTP'sh  soo total of 9/10  again the black and white..now that i think of it i think i'll photoshop some black-white old pics..add some color


That is indeed Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## BowtiesAreCool

Yours isn't the most original thing ever, but I do love Audrey Hepburn, so...8/10.


----------



## L

Haha, it made me laugh, 8/10.

I'm a little shocked by how long ago it was since I made this thread, and it's still going:happy: and happy to lol.


----------



## KINGJADEX

I have no strong opinion on whether or not the avatar presented above is good. Am I doing it right?





NOTE: Due to the stupid fucking nature of internet text, the sarcasm here may have gone unnoticed.


----------



## fihe

I'd give it a 7/10


----------



## Radam

I deserve my time in the spot light! My last post was skipped!

Kissing skeletons are awesome. 8/10


----------



## Meirsho

man that's weird^^but i can think of way more wierd shit and an old bold man shirtless simply takes my smile of my face for a moment to do the 'wtf?!' exspression^^
--my avatar is under cunstruction^^ please help pressure @emerald sea for me to swich it faster 
ohh and i'll give you 4/10 for your spirit^^


----------



## Radam

Meirsho said:


> man that's weird^^but i can think of way more wierd shit and an old bold man shirtless simply takes my smile of my face for a moment to do the 'wtf?!' exspression^^


I feel sad because you don't know who that is... he's the greatest old bald man you'll ever know.
I also don't know if my spirit points were based in sarcasm. I choose to believe they were sincere haha


----------



## Meirsho

the best bold man i know is professor xavier  
and they were very sincere


----------



## QrivaN

I give it a 5/10. Nothing really stood out other than the severe rape face the guy is giving.


----------



## Pete The Lich

QrivaN said:


> I give it a 5/10. Nothing really stood out other than the severe rape face the guy is giving.


Ne cant figure out what that is referencing so its going with a meh 5/10 dood :tongue:


----------



## L

Hehe, 10! I've always liked it!


----------



## 2Thumbs

4/10 Looks like he's squating having a crap lol


----------



## necrodeathmortem

2/10 Looks like something I could've made in kindergarten. And I'm no artist.


----------



## busyCHilD

6/10, I mean cmonnn.. We all know superman isn't black :wink::kitteh:


----------



## Meirsho

haha!! well compering to some of the avatars hanging around here yours aint so bad^^ 5/10


----------



## badgers

BowtiesAreCool said:


> Yours isn't the most original thing ever, but I do love Audrey Hepburn, so...8/10.


Can I just say that you name is wonderful?
:kitteh:


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE

7/10
Audrey Hepburn is always classy.


----------



## bibi

8


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

9.9 with a repeating decimal. You lost the last infinite zeros and the 1 for not actually having an avatar.


----------



## Mange

meh, 7.5, and im being nice. I can see why it might be cool to someone else, but it's not my bag.


----------



## Grimloe

7.5/10 because of the creepy effect


----------



## Fern

Love it; 8/10 It makes you look goofy yet wise, somehow


----------



## BowtiesAreCool

badgers said:


> Can I just say that you name is wonderful?
> :kitteh:


Haha! Thank you. Your name is wonderful too. And also quite befuddling...do you just really love badgers, or...?

Also, to the person above me, 9/10. Because your avatar is fucking conundrumically awesome. (I know conundrumically isn't a word. Whatever, you know what I meant.)


----------



## Meirsho

well not my 'cup of tea' but still pretty good.. 7/10


----------



## badgers

BowtiesAreCool said:


> Haha! Thank you. Your name is wonderful too. And also quite befuddling...do you just really love badgers, or...?
> 
> Also, to the person above me, 9/10. Because your avatar is fucking conundrumically awesome. (I know conundrumically isn't a word. Whatever, you know what I meant.)


Reference to Matt Smith as the Doctor, because he's really obsessed with badgers. Seemed fitting.


----------



## BowtiesAreCool

@badgers ohh! Okay. I get it now. Cool!


----------



## badgers

BowtiesAreCool said:


> @_badgers_ ohh! Okay. I get it now. Cool!


I just realized I said she instead of he. haha!
I was on my phone, so ignore that.


----------



## gnosticmike

I see Audrey Hepburn. I see 1010 out of 1010. :crazy:


----------



## BlueMarlin

Nice avatar, 2/10


----------



## 2Thumbs

I loved This is England, Lol's a great character! 10/10


----------



## War pigs

meh, this stuff doesn't get me  but I should trust an artist you know, 6/10 let's say


----------



## Ista

3/10 Creepy.


----------



## Yadids

8/10 Pretty picture but I feel the girl is in a rather unsafe position :/


----------



## Vianna

6/10 Is your avatar supoussed to be you? I see an intelectualy looking girl, which might also be a badass xD ... I'd say typical ENTP girl in the picture.


----------



## jhoro115

7/10 Vibrant looking but not a fan of Kurt Cobain


----------



## Meirsho

that's like one of the many pics i'll NEVER put.. and the eyes aren't standing out in any cool observing way and lack of color and simply fits better in some gaming site/forum^^ but it is artistic (somewhat) so that's cool..BL: 2/10


----------



## TWN

9/10

Made me smirk momentarily.


----------



## KINGJADEX

What's that you say?
5/10


----------



## Meirsho

nope..not into creepy scary..or lerking..-5/10


----------



## Quietude

7/10 The colors are cool.


----------



## QrivaN

6.75/10
Good: I want it for my bottle-cap collection. Bad: I don't have it yet.


----------



## snail

9/10 because it's cute and animated. I have no idea who the character is, though.


----------



## Bricolage

6.38532952869456736288193573913939


----------



## Quietude

10/10 Very beautiful picture with the trees and colors!


----------



## Meirsho

not feeling anything off it^^ 2/10


----------



## StarDust_Kraut

Is that you in the matrix? 

I give you 6/10 and would like an explanation


----------



## Meirsho

yeah  me in the 'matrix' ^^ 
who's that in your avatar? and it's black and white and blurry..all together- 5/10 ( i start from 10/10 and take down by stuff i don't like :/)


----------



## QrivaN

8/10 'cuz it's pretty cool dude.


----------



## heterogeneous

7/10 cause I don't get it.


----------



## Meirsho

8/10. great pose,perfect intp and hot in a weird way..too bad she's a blond^^


----------



## an absurd man

8/10 b'cuz you has the matrix


----------



## mental blockstack

7.5/10, really nice color combo, looks like a small glowing tent underneath an intimidating, enveloping, compelling, massive swirl in a night sky


----------



## Pointless Activist

8.5/10 

It has captured my attention, though I do not quite understand what it is. I could see a face, I suppose. Still, it's pretty aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Metamorphoses

8/10

Some type of awesome water dragon or lochness-type creature. Is it displaying friendliness behind its hardened scale hide to the lone human reaching out for it? or staring at a possible late afternoon snack? I particularly like the sky and the water effects.


----------



## Foibleful

6/10. I like the rainbow colors but the "eyes" are creeping me out.


----------



## heterogeneous

9/10 
It's so cute!


----------



## an absurd man

6/10
Nice looking purple leather(?) jacket, too bold for me though. Also, the collar is huge.


----------



## Little Cloud

8\10 Picture that make you dream!


----------



## heterogeneous

8/10 Looks like fun!


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

7/10, and yes I have. There will be another movie adaption of it coming sometime in 2014. But then who can forget Sting's "I will kill him!" in the 1984 version? Lol.


----------



## Meirsho

doesn't do anything to me^^ 3/10


----------



## snqrls

40/100
sorry to say, but i think it would be better if it was less.... joke'ing


----------



## Hikikomori

7/10 because I'm not even sure what it's supposed to be, but I'm drawn to the dark shading.


----------



## snqrls

--------------------off-topic: next rater should ignore this post-------------------------------------------------------

I can never understand how people don't see that it's just two human's looking over a desert with a big fat smacking sun in the middle. It's like... but i can't change it; I love the dark shading too.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fern

@snqrls
Ah, now that you say it--it's clear. Without that information it looks like abstact, blurry geometric shapes and warm colors. I see it now


----------



## Fern

*@Hikikomori
10 / 10
It's simply fantastic. The red path and pure snow against a winter backdrop is purely poetic, mysterious, and clearly has a story behind it--all at once. It provokes my imagination. I also appreciate that your personality type is clearly reflected in the avatar (Mine looks quite ESTP type 8, I think). I know I'm gushing, but it really helped me with the play I'm writing--so thank you.*


----------



## turmauge

@Fern

Is that a screenshort or just a picture? I like the style tho.
9/10 for bloody murder.. would be 10 if I could see the whole thing


----------



## Meirsho

well it's the type of avatar my eyes will usually skip so not bad or good 5/10..


----------



## Fern

turmauge said:


> @_Fern_
> 
> Is that a screenshort or just a picture? I like the style tho.
> 9/10 for bloody murder.. would be 10 if I could see the whole thing



It's a screenshot from an animated part of _Kill Bill _(Lucy Lui's character as a child). I wish I could see the whole thing, as well!

EDIT: I rank the avatar above me as a 4/10. It gets increasingly creepier and more unnerving as I examine it...


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

8/10, O-Ren Ishii was an awesome character.


----------



## Eos_Machai

7/10. I don't recognise the character but I've always had a thing for samurais.


----------



## Hikikomori

6/10. While I think your avatar is from a scene in Skins (?), I recognize the actress from the movie Chatroom, though her character was pretty annoying, hence the 6.


----------



## chaoticbrain

Solar Storm said:


> 9/10 for Voluntaryism.


Wow suprised I got this response.

anyway ^ i'd give it 5.5 because while it is somewhat of a pretty picture it seems slightly unifitting for a forum pic.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

7/10. I'd go more for V for Voltron.


----------



## ENFJ.bunny

I would say 7/10 because it does look pretty cool


----------



## Nakoma

9/10 funny and original... oh and enfj make it 10/10 roud:


----------



## Hikikomori

My initial reaction is something like 6 or 7/10, but your signature keeps distracting me, given that it's one of my favorite quotes. So even though it has nothing to do with your avatar, you get an 8.


----------



## elixare

7/10 <---random number

Now whoever replies below me better give my avatar 100/100 ratings or else....


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

6/10.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Aenye said:


> 6.5/10
> 
> Too_ indistinguishable_ in it's black-white_ simplicity._


5/10
I wish the model had colour, bet she looks great with colours.

I'm actually looking for the original picture, but I can't sadly.


----------



## Aenye

AyaSullivan said:


> 5/10
> I wish the model had colour, bet she looks great with colours.
> 
> I'm actually looking for the original picture, but I can't sadly.


This is 3D model and it looks way better than your minimalistic dude :tongue:. Colored version has not been published yet, but since you mention I've been thinking of making one and may do so.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Aenye said:


> This is 3D model and it looks way better than your minimalistic dude :tongue:. Colored version has not been published yet, but since you mention I've been thinking of making one and may do so.


My dude transforms into a dinosaur.


----------



## BlueMarlin

4/10, some more colors and higher resolution would make it better.


----------



## Lemxn

Pretty girl is pretty.
10/10.


----------



## Aenye

AyaSullivan said:


> My dude transforms into a dinosaur.


Mine can conjure up fire storm and fry its ass! Failin that she can impale it with iceand finish it off with thunder storm. 


On topic: 8.5/10


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

2/10

Bunnies are only scary on Silent Hill 3


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Aenye said:


> Mine can conjure up fire storm and fry its ass! Failin that she can impale it with iceand finish it off with thunder storm.
> 
> 
> On topic: 8.5/10


Did I say said that he's British and before the reboot of the universe was a sadistic vampire living in Cairo?


----------



## bearlybreathing

4/5


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

5/10


----------



## Aenye

9.5/10 Very good composition, well-balanced colors. 

No more minimalistic black 'n' white dude. *applause*


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

5/10

I don't like the colours used on the elf, honestly, but could be because it doesn't look finished.

Oh, too bad the coloured guy with roses in my avatar dies with a punch to the belly.


----------



## Aenye

AyaSullivan said:


> 5/10
> 
> I don't like the colours used on the elf, honestly, but could be because it doesn't look finished.
> 
> Oh, too bad the coloured guy with roses in my avatar dies with a punch to the belly.


That's just my taste there. Blackness, simplicity and subtlety. Thanks for teasing me into action-I postponed coloring it for too long and enjoyed doing it far too much.

Dead or alive, beauty counts none the less. Gotta look pretty at one's own funeral and in the obituary, eh?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Aenye said:


> That's just my taste there. Blackness, simplicity and subtlety. Thanks for teasing me into action-I postponed coloring it for too long and enjoyed doing it far too much.
> 
> Dead or alive, beauty counts none the less. Gotta look pretty at one's own funeral and in the obituary, eh?


Beauty is kind of subjective, no? Even in death.


----------



## yet another intj

AyaSullivan said:


> Beauty is kind of subjective, no? Even in death.


Let's ask that to dead people...


----------



## Fern

9/10
It is wondrous.
But I can't help but laugh at the apparent uselessness of the suit's arms ;]


----------



## Devrim

7/10,
Its quaint and playful 

Me likey!


----------



## aphinion

270/360

Good idea, but I don't like the girl. What is she doing there? Why is someone drawing on her face? What is she plotting?


----------



## Devrim

aphinion said:


> 270/360
> 
> Good idea, but I don't like the girl. What is she doing there? Why is someone drawing on her face? What is she plotting?


Shes getting a flag of Syria painted onto her in support of the Asad regime 
Controversial?
Very haha.

I'll give yours 234/360 
Is it a species of owl that is a land lubber?


----------



## aphinion

Mzansi said:


> Shes getting a flag of Syria painted onto her in support of the Asad regime
> Controversial?
> Very haha.
> 
> I'll give yours 234/360
> Is it a species of owl that is a land lubber?


I'll change your rating to a 315/360. Context matters. 

And yes, mine is a burrowing owl. I'm strangely obsessed with owls, and I feel like that one in particular captured my spirit!


----------



## sjack

5/10


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

herinb said:


> Do you have any you can upload? I'd love to see what technique you use- I don't think I'm familiar with it


RoseofVictory's deviantART Gallery

Feel free to search around, it's not much, but it is a little.


----------



## Eddy Nigma

7/10 for your avatar
10/10 for your signature


----------



## elixare

4/10

I mean C'mon man a freakin wolf?

How more boring can you get


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

@Eddy Nigma Nobody can escape the fab that is JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.

Back on topic
6/10


----------



## Serpent

6.5/10


----------



## JJkul

5.5-6/10, I'd have preferred straight up Joker picture.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

8/10


----------



## jonnyjonjonjrshabadoo

7.5/10 for the avatar.
10/10 for the sig.


----------



## Eddy Nigma

childofprodigy said:


> 4/10
> 
> I mean C'mon man a freakin wolf?
> 
> How more boring can you get


Appearances can be deceiving . Its not the wolf itself but the symbolism involved in it.


----------



## BlueMarlin

5/10


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

3/10


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

8.5/10


----------



## herinb

9/10


----------



## Word Dispenser

8.588888/10


----------



## Avidya

9/10

I like it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

7/10
Nice.


----------



## Avidya

8/10


----------



## BlueMarlin

7.5/10 
Simple and stylish


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

5/10


----------



## Ugunti

6/10


----------



## Xenograft

Doesn't exist, so 0/10.


----------



## Ugunti

Lazy Bear said:


> Doesn't exist, so 0/10.


 Sorry about that I thought I had an avatar but really only changed my profile picture. I've fixed it now


----------



## Hoff

i grant thee a 7.2


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

6/10


----------



## JonE

6/10


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

7/10 just for his expression.


----------



## AbioticPrime

5/10. No idea what that is so I take the most neutral stance on the scale.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

2/10

I can't find it but just cliché.

Also, her name is Lisa Lisa, she's from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.
Lisa Lisa - JoJo's Bizarre Encyclopedia


----------



## L

I think it suits your Enneagram type and even a little bit to your listed MB type, 7/10.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

L said:


> I think it suits your Enneagram type and even a little bit to your listed MB type, 7/10.


Thank you, L!

8/10
I really like the lighting.


----------



## Crowbo

6/10


----------



## RaisinKG

69/10


----------



## NeonMidget

5/10 loli 10/10 KAWAIIIIII


----------



## RaisinKG

0/10 chibi


----------



## Crowbo

7/10


----------



## HeadofHudet

4/10: Not enough black. Also not a fan of avatars formatted like an LCD screen.


----------



## Crowbo

8


----------



## Marshy

pathetic


----------



## Cal

1/10: everyone knows that the word "swag" is the most edgiest and cringe worthy of all words used by teens and preteens.


----------

